# Rolex Submariner 16800 Pics



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

As promised, here's the first pic of the 16800. I will add new pics as they come.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Duncan - please excuse my absolute ignorance but why does the pip at 12 appear to be a light shade of orange?

How does this compare to other divers you have owned?


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

It's because the pip has aged. Because of the angle of the photo you can't quite see the colour of the indices but they have too become creamy and aged. As far as comparison goes, well, it's a Rolex Sub with the quality that always goes with those. Most of the dive watches I've owned have been of a similar ilk as regards quality but this is certainly right up there. I do love the matt vintage dial on this one, though. There something just a wee bit special about these vintage Subs, something extra that these give you over and above a new one. This one's been serviced recently, too, so it's ready for the water. The only thing that's bugged me about vintage watches in the past is that I like to use them in the way they were intended and that's not always possible. With the vintage Subs, as long as they are serviced and looked after they will still do what it says on the tin and that's the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

outstretchedhands said:


> It's because the pip has aged.


 I suppose my question was airing on the side of the bleeding obvious really but I honestly didn't know that the pip aged too! - learnt something new there...

Yep agree that vintage IS best but I havenâ€™t been brave enough to take the plunge for something high-end (due to lack of trust and knowledge I guess).

One thing that amazes me is how the service centre manages to get the subtle brush wok back to its former glory - wish I knew the method to take little scuffs out of the bracelet of my SD.

Health to wear. Stuart


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Stuart. This photo will give you a slightly better idea:


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

OK, last one and I think my favourite of the 3:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes please.........I like that ! minty condition and a lovely aged look coming along nicely.

Cracking !

Neil


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Neil! Been a while since I've had a Sub as I've always tended to go for SDs but I'm enjoying this one a lot. The cyclops is not annoying me, either, which they usually do.. ardon:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

That's one nice watch!!!

Plus.. great photographs too!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pretty cool, and great pics.......as usual


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's not the easiest watch I've had to photograph if I'm honest. Not sure why but some watches are just seriously photogenic, others you need to work on. Am trying to salvage a couple more shots from the 12 I did earlier.


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

OK, salvaged one more:


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Gorgeous watch and lovely photographs!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice and in fabulous condition too! Pardon my ignorance of things Rolex, but what year is it?

Enjoy mate

Dave


----------

